# Little help with sissy bar please



## Balloontyre (Dec 27, 2018)

Howdy muscle bike forum!
Doing research on this I've read it's  a Persons sissy bar for Schwinn Stingray 1965/6 and onward, on both legs it's stamped 8571 (possibly the stock number).
Has anyone come across this sissy bar on a Schwinn?
Thank you for the input.


----------



## furyus (Dec 27, 2018)

No expert here. Is the bar stamped Persons? Looks like a Persons knock-off to me. I believe Schwinn went to a different sissy bar in ‘65, the high-loop bar, and boy would I like to find one of those. The ‘63-‘64 Sting-Rays used Persons bars, but they looked a little more squared off than the rounded one in your pic. But what do I know?


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 27, 2018)

@furyus  thank you, nope just marked with number. Ya similar to the squared early persons, not a high loop.
I have a early persons and both are constructed in the same manner except the loop, same weight of steel too. Dunno? Totally out of my norm...


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 27, 2018)

I believe that one is a Persons made bar, sold by Schwinn as a Schwinn Approved sissy bar for BMX bikes. That is why the loop is so low on the top. You are correct that the 8571 is a part number.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 27, 2018)

It looks like the loop is at a 90 from the legs. Maybe that got smashed by USPS during a delivery like my chain guard.  lol


----------



## parkrndl (Dec 27, 2018)

I just got one kind of similar to that from Fleabay. I didn't realize the top was folded down 90° until it actually got here. Now, mine is different because it's not an axle mount. I do believe that the comment above about BMX bikes is correct. Right in this thread here on the CABE is a late 70s Schwinn Scrambler with a similar sissy bar.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 27, 2018)

The Mini Ray.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 27, 2018)

I always thought they did it that way, so you could lift your friends bike and he could do a burn out as you let it down slowly.   

At least that is what we did.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 28, 2018)

The mini Ray and scrambler don't show the axle mount legs so I'm still confused.

I really appreciate all the effort so far, Thank you.


----------



## furyus (Dec 28, 2018)

All the BMX bars attach with clamps unlike your axle mounted bars. I believe yours are older than the early BMX era. Also, seems everything Persons made said Persons USA on it somewhere, even when made for someone else. I still think these are Persons knockoffs from way back.


----------



## Bender (Jan 1, 2019)

After 64  persons changed their seat And Sissy bar design... I myself have not seen a stamped persons sissy bar after 64 ... they are not aftermarket ... very sturdy great Chrome ... very rare ....


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 16, 2019)

@Bender  rock on, thanks! 
I just saw your post,  is that one stamped 8571?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 19, 2019)

Did you find it or is it possible that @ZE52414 has it?  

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nice-stingray-sissy-bar.137584/


----------

